# Cleo Cola & BIRRELL'S Beverages



## nvsnoangel (Apr 15, 2004)

I have seen several old bottles since my mother was a collector(for her own pleasure). However I have run across 2 soda bottles of brands that I have never heard. The first is Cleo Cola, it is a 12 oz bottle, greenish. It was bottled by Silver State Carbonated Beverages in Reno NV. I have only met one person who remembers this soda, she is in her early 70's. The second bottle is Birrell's beverages, it is clear and 7 oz. It has no bottling company on it. Both bottles have painted on labels. Any info anyone could give me would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi nvsnoangel

 Cleo Cola was started by Whistle in 1935. Advertising featured Cleopatra "Queen of Sparkling Drinks" and such items are quite collectible.  If you can get a copy of Petretti's Soda Pop book you can see some of the advertising.  I've heard of Birrell's but can't give you any info on that outfit.

 Sam_MaineBottles


----------



## nvsnoangel (Apr 16, 2004)

Thank you, Sam


----------

